# ReyLight LAN special edtion.



## hbk_rey (Dec 23, 2019)

From left to right, #1-5.
With new deisgned tail and programmable driver. 
700$, free DHL shipping. You can choose Nichia high CRI, max 470 lumens, or XPL, max 800 lumesn. It will be packed in a wooden box, comes with 14500 battery and charger. A regular Ti LAN will be included as well.
Very limited supply, I just soldered 5 of the new drivers. 1st release is only 5pcs. Total will be no more than 15pcs.
Reverse clicky switch. Full click to turn on or off, half click (tap) to cycle modes.
Battery reverse protection.
High temperature protection.
Low voltage protection.
Program: When the light is on, quickly half click 8+ times.
1. Select different modes groups. (1-4 groups)
2. Turn on of off memory function. (Default is off)
3. Turn off or on moonlight mode. (Default is on)
4. Mode order. L-M-H → H-M-L （ascending or descending）
5. Reset.
Shortcuts: Quick double clicks = turbo
Modes groups #1-4.
1. moon-2-20-100%
2. moon-10-40-100%
3. moon-2-10-50%
4. moon-50-100%-strobe-SOS






Video here: https://flic.kr/p/2i4wAZU


----------



## hbk_rey (Dec 23, 2019)

The 4th one was taken.


----------



## datiLED (Dec 23, 2019)

Wow! Those are beautiful!


----------



## hbk_rey (Dec 28, 2019)

#2 #4 #5 were taken.


----------

